# MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem



## .:R Geil (Jun 23, 2009)

While disasebling my rear brakes I ran into a bit of a snag on my 05 Jetta because the 8mm hex head bolts that hold the Caliper Carrier to the rest of the rear brake assembly are (for lack of a better word) fused in place. I managed to get one undone and relize that there is locktight on the bolts but i've been beating on them with a mallet and they wont budge. tried wd40 and have gotten to the point where i've started to strip the bolts (now the one is more like a 5/16 rather than a 8mm) Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (.:R Geil)*

Try "PB Blaster" spray...and use the red little tube to get down behind the brake disc and hit the tip of the bolts with it I finally got mine off by doin a couple of times over several hours...as you've found out you also need to have the allen bit (or in the case of my MKV..the triple square bit) dead nuts straight on to prevent rollin the bit outa the bolt and screwin up the head! I jacked my car up super high and used a pipe over my breaker bar to get added leverage and torque to both break these loose and torque em back (on the MKV the're stretch torqued and the last 1/4 turn is a betch!







)....Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_...as you've found out you also need to have the allen bit (or in the case of my MKV..the triple square bit) dead nuts straight on to prevent rollin the bit outa the bolt and screwin up the head! 

the rear brakes require two wrenchs, not allen.
definitely spray lots pbr blaster and use a breaker bar(add a pipe for more leverage)...as mentioned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (dosmas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dosmas* »_
the rear brakes require two wrenchs, not allen. 

Not if you're takin off the caliper carrier..the two wrenches are for the caliper itself..one 15mm open end to hold end of caliper sliding pin, one 13mm socket to uscrew lock bolt....OP is talkin about pullin off carriers which require 8mm hex (MKIV) or 14mm triple square (MKV)...BTW...on mark IV (and my B5 Passat) you don't have to pull carriers to change rear rotors..on the MKV..you do.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
OP is talkin about pullin off carriers which require 8mm hex (MKIV) 

whoops


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (dosmas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dosmas* »_
whoops
















Not sure why he want to pull the carriers....maybe increasing size of rotors?...


----------



## vwsmithas (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Jetta Caliper Carrier Problem (.:R Geil)*

I am having the same problem as well. I'm trying to get the carrier off to replace the rear wheel bearing. Ended up stripping the bolt head though. Did you end up getting them off? I think i'm down to grinding the head off.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Any other solutions to this?

Mine is stripped, I've used an entire can of PB blaster on it, and the goddamn thing wont ****ing budge. Really ****ing pissed off. 


Don't have access to a torch.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cut the heads of the bolts off with a dremel tool.

If you manage to destroy the caliper carriers somehow, I have a pair of spare MKIV caliper carriers leftover from the MKIV rear brake caliper upgrade I performed on my 97 Jetta, and I'll be happy to sell the MKIV caliper carriers with the bolts (I reused the MKIII caliper carrier bolts on my MKIV conversion).


----------

